# next stop - Vadim Repin



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

VADIM.REPIN.-.11.YEARS.OLD. plays Khrennikov:﻿ Violin Concerto No.1

*stay undoubtedly destined to be great since he was born, this is only documentary about the genius and the freshness of a prodigy. I think what is more impresses is not the technical capacity, is the musicality for a child of that age, if you close your eyes and just listen you will think it is an adult who is playing, and this is the greatest genius of a musician gifted by hand of god*

Really a pleasure to see and listen to a young Repin play so brilliantly in this little part of an exiting concerto!

youtube comments

*young excellent Violinist

Amazing ! 11years old with that bowing.

I believe he was one of the best violin players that have ever lived just when he was 11-13 years old, and how often you can say that about violinists?*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vadim Repin and Nikolai Lugansky play Paganini Carnival of Venice*

*Vadim Repin and Nikolai Lugansky play Paganini Carnival of Venice as encore in Tokyo 2004.*

A little funny piece played with humou, skills and enthusiasm.

youtube comments

*Pop music - as it was

There must have been something in the air that night, because everything these 2 maestros performed is just superb, greatly touching my heart and evoking a mystical energy in my soul

two russians playing perfect italian music...why the hell are wars happening?!?!?!

I would **** my pants infront of all those people

what a flawless duo!! just a pure pleasure to see ,listen and ...melt*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Chausson Poeme, Vadim Repin*

*Chausson Poeme
Vadim Repin, Violin
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta, conductor
(2011)*

Very beautiful music, played almost to perfectiom by Repin.

youtube comments

*many years ago I listened this music with a sad feeling,even Chausson is not known by some class music lover,but I wanna say this is great master piece. ﻿

Incredible ! The best interpretation I've ever heard....﻿

A gorgeous rendition of the Chausson to go with a beautiful Sunday afternoon in N. Texas﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vadim Repin- Sibelius, Violin Concerto, La Scala, James Conlon RAI.*

*The orchestra plays first a piece and in de 14' 29" start the Sibeluis violin concerto.
in the end , Sonata nº 4 de Ysaye 1º mov and Paganini . Carnaval di Venezia*

Noy the best sound, but what an interpretation! Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Repin - Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No.1*

*Sergei Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Opus 19
I. Andantino (00:00)
II. Scherzo: Vivacissimo (09:05)
III. Moderato - Andante (12:38)
Vadim Repin, violin
London Symphony Orchestra
Valeriy Gergiev, conductor*

Great!

youtube comments

*Amazingly melodic and to see someone playing it with such passion! And cool suits with white ties.

Amazing Repin-LSO in this performance of Prokofiev concerto nº1. If you compare with others performances you´ll see that the time is faster, so much more difficult to play and much more beautiful. For me it´s a huge one.

Please let me know where I can find this on DVD or digital download. version surpasses my previous reference for this work, that was Shlomo Mintz/Abbado.

Fine playing. Excellent intonation, full of colour and character*


----------

